# Shrinking on a Budget



## Country Lady

Here's a cool site some of you might want to check out. You can register for her free newsletter. After registering for her free newsletter, if interested, you can sign up for her meal plans for $1 a week. If you sign up by today 
(7/20/2012), you can get it for $1 a month, but have to sign up for a year. That's $12 a year. I only found out about this last night, or I would have posted this earlier. I received my first meal plan and think it's going to be worth it. No, I'm not benefiting from this in any way. I just thought it might be helpful to some of you here on HT.

http://www.shrinkingonabudget.com/index.html


----------



## Country Lady

I've been mostly following this eating plan for five weeks now and have taken off 12 lbs. Having an eating plan to go by has made it much easier for me.


----------



## Wolf mom

Good for You!

I like the idea of being able to budget and still eat healthy while loosing weight as my food dollars are shrinking.


----------

